# Biggest Bow Buck



## PSE (Jun 30, 2010)

Let's see your biggest bow buck that you have killed. I could have had a pope & young last year, but i aimed with the wrong freakin pin!!


----------



## GREG66 (Jun 30, 2010)

The one in full velvet was 118 (my first bow kill), the other one was from Illinois 300lb  141 6/8


----------



## huntfish (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's mine.......


----------



## Perkins (Jun 30, 2010)

This is my Best...from Ilinois


----------



## Perkins (Jun 30, 2010)

This was my first Illinois bow buck. killed him in Pike County mounted by Ted at Bear Claw.


----------



## ETK (Jun 30, 2010)

I killed my biggest bowkill last year. It is the one in my Avatar. He weighed 240 pounds and grossed 129 inches. The picture is not real good.  I do not know how to post pictures on here.


----------



## Perkins (Jun 30, 2010)

ETK said:


> I killed my biggest bowkill last year. It is the one in my Avatar. He weighed 240 pounds and grossed 129 inches. The picture is not real good.  I do not know how to post pictures on here.



Good buck! looks like you put a heck of a shot on him to.


----------



## OleRed15 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Biggest bow buck*

November 14, 2009 killed him behind my house on some family land. 117 inch


----------



## hilljack13 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll let ya'll see it as soon the seasons starts.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re:*

See avatar. 175 2/8 gross.


----------



## ETK (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Perkins. I know I am about to put fuel on a fire but I shot him at seven yards with a RAGE two blade. Grunted him in from 150 yards out of a CRP/CORN field.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 30, 2010)

This first 1 from Ga 125 6/8 and 2nd one from Indiana 154 2/8


----------



## dmedd (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's my biggest bow buck to date. He grossed 148 inches and weighed a little over 200 lbs.


----------



## death-from-above (Jun 30, 2010)

The one in my avatar.  140 & 4/8 gross.


----------



## trentb (Jun 30, 2010)

south fulton county, feeding on grapes.


----------



## PSE (Jul 1, 2010)

Keep em' comin


----------



## dtala (Jul 1, 2010)

The one in my avatar, 168 gross, eight inch bases. Killed with a 1969 Bear TD recurve. My 18 month old grandson was in the stand with me


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Jul 1, 2010)

trentb said:


> south fulton county, feeding on grapes.



WAR FREAKIN EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good job on the deer too.


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 1, 2010)

My best two. 150" 11 point from 2007 and 133" 9 point from 2001. Netted 138 3/8 and 127 2/8 respectively.


----------



## Stick (Jul 1, 2010)

Killed this one on some public land up in SC back in 2002.  Grossed 142 6/8 (137 6/8 Net).


----------



## rlshunter (Jul 1, 2010)

I took this guy in Ohio last year on public land. I got the P&Y certificate, still waiting on the official certificate from B&C.


----------



## PSE (Jul 1, 2010)

rlshunter said:


> I took this guy in Ohio last year on public land. I got the P&Y certificate, still waiting on the official certificate from B&C.



That is an absolute MONSTER!!!!


----------



## ETK (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow! What a buck!!! What is the gross score? Even though it is unofficial.


----------



## dmedd (Jul 1, 2010)

rlshunter said:


> I took this guy in Ohio last year on public land. I got the P&Y certificate, still waiting on the official certificate from B&C.



Man that is a BEAST!!!


----------



## dusty80 (Jul 2, 2010)

Great Story Tdala!


----------



## Booner Killa (Jul 2, 2010)

See avatar....I killed him in Il four yrs ago. I scored him at 144 7/8. Nothing official about him! He came in grunting and trying to cut off a doe that was paralleling him. I spotted him at about 60 yds when I heard him grunt and conveniantly stopped quartering away at 23 yds. It'll never happen like that again....I can assure you!


----------



## rlshunter (Jul 2, 2010)

ETK said:


> Wow! What a buck!!! What is the gross score? Even though it is unofficial.


The deer had a gross score of 191. The official score has been recognized by P&Y and will be in the next book. My paperwork is in with B&C. They sent be an acknowledgment of receipt in June, so hopefully I will get that soon as well.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 2, 2010)

I've killed better bucks back when I used to hunt with a compound, but this is my best by bow.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 3, 2010)

My best bow buck to date. GA deer


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jul 3, 2010)

All those are great deer, my avatar pic is my best buck.  Shot him 3rd day of bow season last year


----------



## NBN (Jul 3, 2010)

The buck in my avatar, he came from Harris Cty. 123"


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 3, 2010)

killed in schuyler co illinois


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 5, 2010)

GEORGIA 
 gross 136" Net 130"


----------



## sportsman (Jul 5, 2010)

*My biggest bow kill*

2009 Missouri deer
He grossed 157 5/8


----------



## tony32 (Jul 7, 2010)

*my best bow buck nothing great but he is mine ...*

killed him in spalding co. rage broadhead and a hoyt bow great combo


----------



## swamp (Jul 7, 2010)

*Fulton 7 point*

My first year bow hunting last year, not as big as you all but will get one this year!


----------



## 24point (Jul 7, 2010)

swamp said:


> My first year bow hunting last year, not as big as you all but will get one this year!



Dang, what was wrong with his eye? Was it missin?


----------



## BigBuckCountry (Jul 7, 2010)

sportsman said:


> 2009 Missouri deer
> He grossed 157 5/8



What part of Missouri did you kill him in? County?


----------



## swamp (Jul 7, 2010)

*Marginal Shot*



24point said:


> Dang, what was wrong with his eye? Was it missin?



Buzzard picked him, found him 2 days after I shot him, hit him a little far back and he ran far! Read my story here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=446423&highlight=


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jul 8, 2010)

This one is my best one so far, but I hope he moves to number 2 after my trip to IL in November

126 5/8<<<< my first P&Y!!!


----------



## Thurston (Jul 14, 2010)

*Last year Thanksgiving morning! Thomas County GA.*

Came in behind a doe.  Saw him about 100 yards away in a feild heading my way.  Doe passed under stand shot him at 10 yards broadside.


----------



## kingb2 (Jul 14, 2010)

(2) 10 points and (1) 14 point never scored


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jul 14, 2010)

Killed 2008 in Newton Co. in a cow pasture eating briars. Not the biggest rack but mature for sure tipping the scales at 235 lbs!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 14, 2010)

Randolph County, I think '07:


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 14, 2010)

my best (left) with a bow from a couple of years back..grossed p&y, no idea what he netted...but not p&y anymore

sweet bucks folks...yall keep em coming.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Jul 14, 2010)

macon co 160in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_8wTHrBJnp4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_8wTHrBJnp4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>biggest video buck 124 in wilkinson co


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Keep them arrows flying


----------



## Son (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, some areas have some real big bucks, not just in antlers, but in body size as well.

I've never killed what I consider a big buck with my bows, but I've killed what was considered big for the area where my best bow buck was killed. Citrus Co. Fl. I've taken 47 deer with bow and arrow, but the big one's have eluded me. Shot a couple nice ones, that were taken before i found where they fell, both on management areas. If I count those two, it would be 49.  Some folks are not sportsmen.


----------



## work2play (Jul 15, 2010)

07 coastal Ga buck


----------



## the Lackster (Jul 15, 2010)

I tell you what fellas these are all great looking bucks, but i see just as many giants from georgia as i do  from up north on here. Could you imagine if we had a reasonable bag limit like say 2 or 3 does and one buck. Oh and not 3 months of gun season!!! The number of p&y bucks killed with a bow would blow your mind,


----------



## jaymax (Jul 15, 2010)

My best from Ga and Illinois...Gross 235 NT in Ga and a 192 Typical from Illinois!


----------



## jtomczak (Jul 16, 2010)

*2006 Monroe County*

15 yards, I was walking down the main path.


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 16, 2010)

no where near the size of some of these deer but it was my first buck with a bow and i stalked up on him on the ground up in WV in 08.. He was a heavy joker that is for sure.. around 180.  maybee this year i can bump him down a notch..


----------



## ddawg (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's biggest and First Bowkill..  9/25/08


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 18, 2010)

Illinois 2009...160's


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jul 18, 2010)

Missouri '09 buck. Shot in Worth county Missouri.


----------



## trubluau (Jul 19, 2010)

happy dad said:


> war freakin eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Good job on the deer too.



x2!!


----------



## Z7Hunhter (Jul 19, 2010)

*Best Bow Buck*

Missouri '09


----------



## bowhunttaylor (Jul 19, 2010)

Taylor county 08' not exactly sure about score new he wasn't p&y so didnt bother.


----------



## Rare Breed (Jul 20, 2010)

Iowa 08


----------



## bowhunttaylor (Jul 20, 2010)

Man how much did that Iowa bruiser weigh! And score?


----------



## Rare Breed (Jul 21, 2010)

bowhunttaylor my buck scored 184 gross and 178 net. Field dressed he weight 208 lbs. Find out on the 24 th if I got tag for this year.


----------



## nscrash (Jul 21, 2010)

Ga buck shot in sept 08 feeding on sum apples @ 32 yds. Net rite @ 130


----------



## bowhunttaylor (Jul 21, 2010)

Good luck on that Iowa tag Rare Breed.


----------



## snook24 (Jul 22, 2010)

Last Season In Maryland on Public Land


----------

